# Fait La Truie !!!!!!



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

J'adore !!!!

Je sais... c'est encore un sujet du plus grand interet que je viens d'ouvrir...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Scream like a pig !!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

J'suis pas fan du banjo. Je préfère la mandoline.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'suis pas fan du banjo. Je préfère la mandoline.



Je suis un fou en mandoline.... t'imagines même pas...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Tu rates quelque chose ...


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un fou en mandoline.... t'imagines même pas...



J'en ai hérité une de ma mère.
Je voudrais apprendre.
Un jour sans doute.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est un peu la galère en fait...

Moi je rigolais quand je te disais que j'étais un fou en mandoline... j'en ai une j'en joue un peu, mais c'est surtout devenu un sujet de rigolade avec les potes, genre..."allez sors nous ton p'tit instrument !!"

Tu vois l'genre...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Je trouve quand même ce morecau un peu long à démarer, seule la fin m'enchante.


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

La grosseur de ton instrument ne nous regarde pas.
 

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas parvenu à piger la logique de cet instrument.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve quand même ce morecau un peu long à démarer, seule la fin m'enchante.




Le perso qui joue la truie aussi ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve quand même ce morecau un peu long à démarer, seule la fin m'enchante.



Faut les images !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> La grosseur de ton instrument ne nous regarde pas.
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, je ne suis pas parvenu à piger la logique de cet instrument.



Tu peux pas en jouer en pensant coomme un guitariste, c'est un vrai instrument.


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas en jouer en pensant coomme un guitariste, c'est un vrai instrument.



Ce doit être ça.
Faudra que je creuse la question parce qu'elle prend la poussière et ça me fend le coeur.
D'après l'étiquette elle aurait été fabriquée en 1907 à Naples. "Fratelli de Falco" avec un papillon en nacre au dessus du chevalet. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ce doit être ça.
> Faudra que je creuse la question parce qu'elle prend la poussière et ça me fend le coeur.
> D'après l'étiquette elle aurait été fabriquée en 1907 à Naples. "Fratelli de Falco" avec un papillon en nacre au dessus du chevalet. :love:



à vérifier, s'il faut c'est un truc de fou !!!

moi c'est une fender la mienne...


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à vérifier, s'il faut c'est un truc de fou !!!
> 
> moi c'est une fender la mienne...



Oui, c'est une idée qui m'a déjà traversé la tête.

Fender, c'est pas un peu ta marque fétiche?


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2005)

pour la petite histoire, la sympathique mélodie que tu nous a permis d'entendre vient du film "délivrance" au cas où certains souhaiteraient remettre tout ça dans son contexte...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est une idée qui m'a déjà traversé la tête.
> 
> Fender, c'est pas un peu ta marque fétiche?



Comment tu sais ça ???   

Ceci dit, pour un pov gars qui joue du blues, sorti de fender et gibson...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> pour la petite histoire, la sympathique mélodie que tu nous a permis d'entendre vient du film "délivrance" au cas où certains souhaiteraient remettre tout ça dans son contexte...



Sans déconner ?


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais ça ???
> 
> Ceci dit, pour un pov gars qui joue du blues, sorti de fender et gibson...


Héhé... J'ai des dossiers sur tout le monde...


Non, tu avais parlé de guitares dans une discussion il y a quelques mois.


Sinon, les Danelectro? Pour la slide, non?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Héhé... J'ai des dossiers sur tout le monde...
> 
> 
> Non, tu avais parlé de guitares dans une discussion il y a quelques mois.
> ...



j'ai jamais essayé...

La slide j'en fait presqu'en acoustique... pour cause d'open tuning...


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais essayé...
> 
> La slide j'en fait presqu'en acoustique... pour cause d'open tuning...



Tu veux dire pour ne pas passer ton temps à réaccorder ta guitare électrique ou pour ne pas risquer de casser une corde?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Exactement, et les open s'accomodent bien mieux des trés forts tirants de l'acoustique...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> pour la petite histoire, la sympathique mélodie que tu nous a permis d'entendre vient du film "délivrance" au cas où certains souhaiteraient remettre tout ça dans son contexte...



En tous cas je vois pas le rapport avec le titre du thread... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas je vois pas le rapport avec le titre du thread... :rateau:



A te voilà toi !!!

L'odeur du foutre.. toujours...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A te voilà toi !!!
> 
> L'odeur du foutre.. toujours...



Surtout si il est un peu rance


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Ben voyons !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2005)

Moi, j'ai failli m'endormir sur mon clavier. :sleep:


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, les Danelectro? Pour la slide, non?




non, on en avait discuté avec sonny, il touche pas à ça !  moi je tenterais bien la petite DanElectro 12 cordes. Vu plusieurs fois en concerts, ça semble pas être trop le genre de joujous pour le blues mais c'est idéal pour un jazz très bruitiste. Ceci dit, je ne suis pas guitariste mais trompettiste (et ça va évoquer des choses à sonny : avec pédales d'effets ! )


----------



## rezba (26 Décembre 2005)

Vous pourriez nous faire un petit duo de mandoline et trompette !
Tagadagada veux-tu souffler dans ma trompette" joué à la mandoline, ça peut valoir son pesant de cacahouettes ! 


Sans compter la vidéo...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter la vidéo...




*Pour coller*
avec le titre du fil...


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, pour un pov gars qui joue du blues, sorti de fender et gibson...


il est clair que tu pourrais taper dans du Jackson, mais le blues en deviendrait un peu trop brutal 





​


----------



## reineman (26 Décembre 2005)

quelle horreur cette zique de banjo...on dirait ma gratte enregistrée en midi....


----------



## reineman (26 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire pour ne pas passer ton temps à réaccorder ta guitare électrique ou pour ne pas risquer de casser une corde?


nan c'est surtout que le slide pour des questions d'harmonies que je ne vais pas t'inculquer içi , se prete tres mal a l'accordage standard.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> quelle horreur cette zique de banjo...on dirait ma gratte enregistrée en midi....




*Pour la première fois peut être*
je suis d'accord avec le rennais.


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

ein mal ist kein mal...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> il est clair que tu pourrais taper dans du Jackson, mais le blues en deviendrait un peu trop brutal


Don't blame it on the slide
don't blame it on the accordage,
don't blame it on sonny

blame it on the banjo.


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Décembre 2005)

Hhhhuuuuiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

la truie de choux bert.


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est surtout que le slide pour des questions d'harmonies que je ne vais pas t'inculquer içi , se prete tres mal a l'accordage standard.



Oui, mon petit bonhomme, c'est pour cela qu'il faudrait réaccorder sa guitare pour passer d'un morceau en slide à un morceau standard ou vice versa.

Et dans "inculquer" il y a "cul" qui te va très bien.

Serviteur.


----------



## reineman (26 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mon petit bonhomme, c'est pour cela qu'il faudrait réaccorder sa guitare pour passer d'un morceau en slide à un morceau standard ou vice versa.
> 
> Et dans "inculquer" il y a "cul" qui te va très bien.
> 
> Serviteur.



Tu vois!..quand tu veux!...je suis fier de toi!..


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois!..quand tu veux!...je suis fier de toi!..


ils sont mignons, s'est quand quand qu'ils nous font des petits.


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Décembre 2005)

C'est...
et perso, je mettrais un S à mignon, mais tu fais comme tu veux...


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> C'est...
> et perso, je mettrais un S à mignon, mais tu fais comme tu veux...


s'est bon tu peut édité ton poste.


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

TTC

J'ai Pas Sommeil


(Cuizinier )
Minuit dans mon lit, lis ce livre puis le termine.
Deux heures trente : ce dvd des kourtrajmÈ de Kim Chapiron me tente 
Une heure aprËs : pane, nutella, un verre de lait 
Et ma jolie barbe rousse en guise de ramasse miette. 
Je pense que Áa arrive, roule cette weed retourne sous ma couette des tortues ninja. 
Ferme les yeux sur mon radio rÈveil puis rÈflÈchis comme un dÈfaitiste, 
Tourne sans arrÍt dans mon lit, 
Jíessaye de trouver la bonne position. 
Cinq heures du mat jíai des frissons
Me relËve puis rÈchauffe cette part de pizza. 
Sept heures dix : bon appÈtit, multiplications, huit fois huit, 
Jíessaye de trouver la bonne solution. 
Huit heures six : sur le trône du roi est un rôle de choix 
JíinterprËte comme un dieu, maintenant Áa va mieux. 
Finie la chiasse, tire la chasse. 
Dix heures : Ècris un texte sur líinceste, surporno car sans prendre de
pincettes, tandis que la fin De ce texte se dÈtermine. 
Midi dans mon lit, lis ce livre puis le termine.

(Teki Latex )
Les longs soirs d'hiver j'apprends ? mon chat ? marcher sur les pattes de derriËre. 
Je prends un somnifËre et je refuse de dormir. 
JíespËre mourir pour toujours, et ressusciter chaque soir. 
Avant chaque concert j'apprends ? mon chat ? marcher sur les pattes de derriËre
Pour qu'il devienne un lÈmurien, ses limites pousser plus loin.
Lorsquíil arrive ? faire un pas je le fÈlicite et aprËs plus rien.
Jíaimerais ne pas Ítre le seul ? faire des efforts mais je dÈsespËre 
Et c'est sans espoir que j'apprends ? mon chat ? marcher sur les pattes de derriËre.
La tÈlÈ allumÈe j'apprends sur les pattes de derriËre ? mon chat ? marcher.
«a laisse un fond sonore assez fort pour couvrir la machine ? laver. 
ìTrËs Chasseî, ìHistoires Naturellesî, ìVoisin Voisineî et ìLe Prince de Bel Airî, 
ce que je prÈfËre, C'est apprendre ? mon chat ? marcher sur les pattes de derriËre

(Tido Berman)
Si toi aussi
Tu adores mettre le son trËs fort la nuit et que t'as la bougeotte, 
Ton voisin gueule attrape un rouge gorge, 
Va prendre une douche froide, 
Retire ta couche crade, 
Ressors tout frais 
Si t'as ÈpuisÈ tous les numÈros de ton calepin, il y a toujours une biatch qui traÓne
Donc baise-la
Ou enfonce le poids de ta corpulence dans ton matelas 
Si tu me connais
Appelle-moi mon mobile phone est close, 
Je prends des calmants en cacheton pour ne pas m'endormir ? sept heures du mat'
Ou je m'amuse avec mes machines jusqu'? dix ensuite 
Je m'arrache dans des afters m'Ècroule dans des taxis un vrai vampire 
¿ la lumiËre du jour je sors les lunettes de soleil 
Arrive ? la boulangerie la ville se rÈveille, 
Sur un plateau mes croissants je me dÈcongËle, 
Chocolat chaud marmelade de groseille, 
Je me couche et ronfle, lourd est mon sommeil, 
Les stores baissÈs, quinze heure trente,
L'interphone me lËve...


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Décembre 2005)

fichtre, ça vous ouvre de nouveaux horizons de vous mettre à quatre-pattes et de pousser des cris de gorets, c'en est réjouissant...  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

*Tu sais*
le naturel revient vite au galop...


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Krrrruuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!

hééé, quoi ?


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2005)

fait la sion........:rose:


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

> fait la sion.......



Faire la sioux ..tu veux dire non toys?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, pour un pov gars qui joue du blues, sorti de fender et gibson...


Y'a aussi "Martin" mais c'est suivant les goûts...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut les images !


ça passe mieux en effet...

Le gol est super... 

Sur ce "Ne fais pas aux truies ce que tu ne voudrais pas qu'on te fasse..."


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Faire la sioux ..tu veux dire non toys?




*Il y va FORT*
hein Dory ?


----------



## reineman (29 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Y'a aussi "Martin" mais c'est suivant les goûts...


t'as une martin toi jeannot?


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il y va FORT*
> hein Dory ?




Tiens voilà fétide....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voilà fétide....



*Dory...*
fort en gueule ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il y va FORT*
> hein Dory ?



Toi, t'avise plus de critiquer mes jeux de mots ! :mouais:


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

Il n'a que ça à faire à me poursuivre avec ses jeux de mots à la c***


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Y'a aussi "Martin" mais c'est suivant les goûts...
> 
> ça passe mieux en effet...
> 
> ...



Le pb des partin, outre leur prix, c'est qu'elles sonnent trés mal avec des tirants "normaux" faut monter des cordes à piano dessus pour que la table résonne bien (c'est du au barrage particulier...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a que ça à faire à me poursuivre avec ses jeux de mots à la c***



*Nuance ma mignonne*
tu postes partout


----------



## reineman (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pb des partin, outre leur prix, c'est qu'elles sonnent trés mal avec des tirants "normaux" faut monter des cordes à piano dessus pour que la table résonne bien (c'est du au barrage particulier...)



Si t'as des petits doigts gourds et boulus, pourquoi t'essaies pas l'accordéon?
A la limite, il suffit de baisser l'action sur les martin mais elles sonnent super bien!...faut pas abuser!...apres, si tu veux apprendre a jouer de la guitare, va falloir que tu souffres un peu..que tu prennes des calus aux poignes, tu m'as compris?..ou alors tu souffres d'une déformation du poignet qui t'empeche de bien saisir le manche..... horizontalement!...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2005)

Ginette viens vitre voir! Y'a Tatayet qui vient de mordre le ventriloque!  :afraid:  


:rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pb des partin, outre leur prix, c'est qu'elles sonnent trés mal avec des tirants "normaux" faut monter des cordes à piano dessus pour que la table résonne bien (c'est du au barrage particulier...)


Entièrement d'accord, mais je joue régulièrement avec celle d'un poto et j'aime bien, maintenant pour un achat faut voir... Une Gibson serait plus dans mes cordes...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as des petits doigts gourds et boulus, pourquoi t'essaies pas l'accordéon?
> A la limite, il suffit de baisser l'action sur les martin mais elles sonnent super bien!...faut pas abuser!...apres, si tu veux apprendre a jouer de la guitare, va falloir que tu souffres un peu..que tu prennes des calus aux poignes, tu m'as compris?..ou alors tu souffres d'une déformation du poignet qui t'empeche de bien saisir le manche..... horizontalement!...



Espèce de petit branlot.

Quand tu auras mes cals, on parlera.

Si JE dis que les martins ne sonnent qu'avec des tirants monstrueux parce qu'elles ont été conçues PAR des guitaristes de bluegrass POUR des guitaristes de bluegrass c'est que c'est vrai. Si tu estimes qu'elle sonnent avec du 11-53 c'est que tu es sourd.

Je veux bien te soutenir parfois, car certaines de tes réflexions m'évoquent certaines des miennes.

Mais vient pas me faire chier avec la gratte, tu vas morfler.

Et surtout me refait plus le plan du "faut souffrir" parce que là, je tire à vue.

Tu n'existes pas à mes cotés, enfonce toi bien ça dans ta petite tronche de sous développé du bulbe.

Tu es une merde.

Chaque fois que je chie, je te mets au monde, petit crétin insignifiant.

J'insiste, plus jamais le plan du "faut souffrir" plus jamais.


----------



## Luc G (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Chaque fois que je chie, je te mets au monde, petit crétin insignifiant.



J'en vois déjà souhaiter que Sonny souffre de constipation.


----------



## Luc G (30 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ginette viens vitre voir! Y'a Tatayet qui vient de mordre le ventriloque!  :afraid:



Scoop : jpmiss va lancer un concurrent de voici.


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Espèce de petit branlot.
> 
> 
> Et surtout me refait plus le plan du "faut souffrir" parce que là, je tire à vue.
> ...


Avant de disserter sur le tirant des martins, des seagull, des gibsons ou que ne sais-je, je ne saurais qeu trop te conseiller de t'entrainer sur un bon vieux grippemaster.
C'est pas normal de soufrir le martyre  sur des  demi barrés...d'etre tout rouge et en sueur apres avoir attaqué l'intro du 'rape me' de nirvana ....en général, si t'en baves de trop, c'est du a une mauvaise prise en main de la guitare...
si tu veux a l'occase , je pourrais te montrer comment tenir une gratte, voire ...comment la faire sonner!...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Tiens... un peu de sport, enfin.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Avant de disserter sur le tirant des martins, des seagull, des gibsons ou que ne sais-je, je ne saurais qeu trop te conseiller de t'entrainer sur un bon vieux grippemaster.
> C'est pas normal de soufrir le martyre  sur des  demi barrés...d'etre tout rouge et en sueur apres avoir attaqué l'intro du 'rape me' de nirvana ....en général, si t'en baves de trop, c'est du a une mauvaise prise en main de la guitare...
> si tu veux a l'occase , je pourrais te montrer comment tenir une gratte, voire ...comment la faire sonner!...



Voilà, là on sent que tu rigoles.

C'est mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Merde... le soufflé vient de se boîter la gueule.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Et ouais...

ça partait bien pourtant...

Mais je suis chaud en ce moment... ça revient...

On va rire....


----------



## Nobody (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merde... le soufflé vient de se boîter la gueule.



Ouais. Ca fait deux fois que je suis déçu de cette manière.
Pi c'est mon entourage immédiat qui en pâtit après...
Je voudrais bien un peu de respect, merde. Quand on commence, on se dégonfle pas.
Mais j'ai les noms. Bande de petits zizis.

 

:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Qui te l'a dit ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai arrété la musique à cause des guitaristes! Passent leur temps à discuter chifons et à se creper le chignon...


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

Bon en même temps, y'a Clapton à Bercy le 28 mai...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bon en même temps, y'a Clapton à Bercy le 28 mai...



C'est qui?


----------



## Nobody (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bon en même temps, y'a Clapton à Bercy le 28 mai...



Clapton, il ne s'est JAMAIS remis de sa période junkie. Jamais.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

N'empêche qu'il est là.

Tout le monde peut pas en dire autant.

Moi j'ai jamais été trés fan, mais n'empêche que c'est pas un comique quand même...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai arrété la musique à cause des guitaristes! Passent leur temps à discuter chifons et à se creper le chignon...


 
Moi j'ai arreté la musique à cause des autres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai arreté la musique à cause des autres.



   Tu m'étonnes...
Il n'y a que de grands chefs d'orchestre qui arrivent à faire jouer des gens ensemble, mais avec une poigne de fer...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Ceci dit, là j'suis sur un gros coup..

ça pourrait chier d'ici peu...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Alain Morrisod ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, là j'suis sur un gros coup..
> 
> ça pourrait chier d'ici peu...



Ton morceau a produit les effets escomptés???


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Quid ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ton morceau a produit les effets escomptés???


 
Non, sans rire, un bon projet là... des gars solides... pour jouer dans le style des Allmans, 50 sur scène... ça pue l'alcool à plein nez !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, sans rire, un bon projet là... des gars solides... pour jouer dans le style des Allmans, 50 sur scène... ça pue l'alcool à plein nez !!!


50 gars solides? ... Réunis au même endroit? :mouais: ... pas un peu utopique?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Bah.. y'a bien eu les spectacles "100 guitares" de Rhys Chatham... Intéressant comme concept


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 50 gars solides? ... Réunis au même endroit? :mouais: ... pas un peu utopique?


 
Non mais imagine le truc, deux batteurs, un percu, un orgue, une rappe (je supporte plus les guitaristes... ) un bassiste de qualité (gros donc...)

ça peut faire mal...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bah.. y'a bien eu les spectacles "100 guitares" de Rhys Chatham... Intéressant comme concept



Ben alors!... Mais bien sûr!... Y'a bien au moins une centaine de patineurs chez Hollyday On Ice...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça peut faire mal...


Et des choristes folles de leur corps? ... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Et au moins une centaine de tapineuses sur les boulevards intérieurs... Et on n'en fait pas une montagne non plus !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et des choristes folles de leur corps? ... :love: :love: :love:


 
Les filles ça peut gener dans ces plans là, dés que le cerveau est moins irrigué on se met sur la gueule !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les filles ça peut gener dans ces plans là, dés que le cerveau est moins irrigué on se met sur la gueule !!!!



Faut les choisir avec soin... rappelle toi notre chanteuse dont je t'avais parlé tantôt...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Faut les choisir avec soin... rappelle toi notre chanteuse dont je t'avais parlé tantôt...


 
Ah oui c'est vrai      

Là c'est effectivement un choix trés soigné...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Putain !!!! Voilà ! Des infos capitales qui passent inaperçues, et le flood qui se répand comme la ptite vérole sur le bas-clergé. Ces forums sont atteints d'un cancer, y'a pas d'autres mots !!!

Bon.

Quelle chanteuse ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Demande à Patoch je fais pas de révélations sur la vie privée des gens moi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] Quelle chanteuse ? [/QUOTE]

Ben ; la notre... De feu un groupe qui s'appelait "Elise et les garçons"...

Faut me comprendre aussi... Je suis à Marseille, chez ma copine qui a un PC et j'ai pas iChat...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben ; la notre... De feu un groupe qui s'appelait "Elise et les garçons"...


 
Gigantesque...   

On dirait que le petit jésus te fait pipi dans la bouche !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

Oui... La Elise en question jouait du saxo...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... La Elise en question jouait du saxo...


 
Pas de clarinette baveuse ?

Même pas en amateur ?

Comme ça ?

Pour déconner ?


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Décembre 2005)

mais vous êtes complètement finis, maintenant la musique ça se fait tout seul avec un bon mac (et cubase par ex), dans une cave bien noire, sale et beaucoup de trucs à fumer (ou plus si affinités)...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Et ben voilà... Fallait que quelqu'un tape dans le registre grossier...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai minou, t'as raison, je fais des efforts pour que tout ce passe bien, et ça finit toujours par déraper....


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Décembre 2005)

vous dites ça parce que vous êtes trop vieux pour rester jeunes..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Ouais.. pi là, c'est flagrant ! Laisse moi remettre le doigt dans la charte... doit bien y avoir un truc qui mentionne tout ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.. pi là, c'est flagrant ! Laisse moi remettre le doigt dans la charte... doit bien y avoir un truc qui mentionne tout ça.


 
Je te reprends à mettre tes doigts dans la charte... tu connais l'tarif !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Tant que j'évite de me ronger les ongles dans la foulée, on devrait pouvoir s'en sortir


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

ça y fait pas mal à la charte ?


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2005)

mais elle se fait vieille cette charte, plus personne vient s'y fourrer !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Tiens donc... si le chat est encore dessus, c'est qu'elle n'est pas morte ! J'ai lu ça quelque part... je sais plus trop où


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tiens donc... si le chat est encore dessus, c'est qu'elle n'est pas morte ! J'ai lu ça quelque part... je sais plus trop où


 
Desproges

"Tiens le chat n'est plus sur mémé, c'est qu'elle est froide..."


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Ah ! Me disais bien que j'avais des lettres... Fallait juste les retrouver  Merci


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2005)

quel cynisme de bon aloi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui?



Le mec qu'a piqué la femme de George Harrison ! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le mec qu'a piqué la femme de George Harrison ! :rateau:


 
Tout en composant layla...


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, sans rire, un bon projet là... des gars solides... pour jouer dans le style des Allmans, 50 sur scène... ça pue l'alcool à plein nez !!!



on apelle ça un karaoké de fete de patronage!..


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> on apelle ça un karaoké de fete de patronage!..


 
Oui tout a fait... d'ailleur j'adore le karaoké, j'en ferais des folies, si j'avais le temps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es une merde.
> 
> Chaque fois que je chie, je te mets au monde, petit crétin insignifiant.






			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, là j'suis sur un gros coup..
> 
> ça pourrait chier d'ici peu...




Merde (c'est le cas de le dire !  ), on va être envahis par les reineman ! :casse: Heeeeeeelp ! :modo:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Merde (c'est le cas de le dire !  ), on va être envahis par les reineman ! :casse: Heeeeeeelp ! :modo:


 
En lisant ton post, je m'aperçois que je suis trés pipi caca, surtout caca d'ailleur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En lisant ton post, je m'aperçois que je suis trés pipi caca, surtout caca d'ailleur...



Un cas, en tout cas !


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Clapton, il ne s'est JAMAIS remis de sa période junkie. Jamais.


 clapton, ça restera un mystere pour moi.J'ai jamais compris pourquoi on en avait fait un génie de la six cordes.Certes, c'est une pointure, comme des dizaines de shredder, musiciens de studios ou autre qui sévissent ça et là le monde de la musique, mais au dela de ça y'a quoi?
Layla, wonderful tonight, i shot the sheriff...la période cream...bof bof...le seul morceau potable qu'il ai fait, c'est sunshine of your love...mais c'est tout.
je l'ai vu en concert en dvd, c'était navrant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

Mais on s'en fout ; 'tain d'Adèle!
Y'a juste eu une grosse bourde un jour, c'est d'avoir voulu que le rock soit de la musique avec un grand Meuh... Depuis, des tas de thésards à deux balles nous les gonflent avec leur gratteux préféré... 40 piges que ça dure!


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En lisant ton post, je m'aperçois que je suis trés pipi caca, surtout caca d'ailleur...



tu as une propension assez considérable à te conchier, compisser, et à te rigoler des fesses comme un mufle de lama enrhumé, j'ai noté


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Layla c'est gigantesque...

Gigantesque, normal...

Duane Allman...


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais on s'en fout ; 'tain d'Adèle!
> Y'a juste eu une grosse bourde un jour, c'est d'avoir voulu que le rock soit de la musique avec un grand Meuh... Depuis, des tas de thésards à deux balles nous les gonflent avec leur gratteux préféré... 40 piges que ça dure!


oauis boniface...
c'est vrai que les polyphonies corse, ca donne envie de pogotter..


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tu as une propension assez considérable à te conchier, compisser, et à te rigoler des fesses comme un mufle de lama enrhumé, j'ai noté


 
Meuh oui meuh oui...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis boniface...
> c'est vrai que les polyphonies corse, ca donne envie de pogotter..


 
Tu devrais pas lui donner trop envie de pogoter à mon avis...(qui se trouve être excellent...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis boniface...
> c'est vrai que les polyphonies corse, ca donne envie de pogotter..



Viens nous voir et les mecs vont pas garder longtemps leur main sur l'oreille, mon con joyeux...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Viens nous voir et les mecs vont pas garder longtemps leur main sur l'oreille, mon con joyeux...


 
ENORME !!!!

       

Je suis tombé de ma chaise bordel !!!!!!!


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Viens nous voir et les mecs vont pas garder longtemps leur main sur l'oreille, mon con joyeux...



bah j'ai déja été en corse et j'ai été recu avec la distinction due a la civilisation par les naturels de ton ilot!....pas de soucis!


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

Bah certes, Clapton n'est ptêt pas Ze guitariste ultime mais bon, y'a pire. J'ai trouvé pas mal le dvd de Crossroads... Maintenant, faut pas comparer les genres et les artistes, y'a d'la place pour beaucoup de monde et on n'est pas obligé d'faire un classement. Moi j'aime pas Steevie Ray vaughn, c'est dire...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah certes, Clapton n'est ptêt pas Ze guitariste ultime mais bon, y'a pire. J'ai trouvé pas mal le dvd de Crossroads... Maintenant, faut pas comparer les genres et les artistes, y'a d'la place pour beaucoup de monde et on n'est pas obligé d'faire un classement. Moi j'aime pas Steevie Ray vaughn, c'est dire...


 
Moi non plus.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En lisant ton post, je m'aperçois que je suis trés pipi caca, surtout caca d'ailleur...


 
Sauf le week-end


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai.. moins le WE...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> bah j'ai déja été en corse et j'ai été recu avec la distinction due a la civilisation par les naturels de ton ilot!....pas de soucis!


Ptet pour ça que t'en veux à la terre entière à quelques exceptions prés ? Sourde revanche ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2005)

Le coupe pas en rondelles tout de suite, s.t.p. Chaton, laisse nous jouer encore un peu avec !


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

bloup bloup


oup's pardont ça s'est la truite.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah certes, Clapton n'est ptêt pas Ze guitariste ultime mais bon, y'a pire. J'ai trouvé pas mal le dvd de Crossroads... Maintenant, faut pas comparer les genres et les artistes, y'a d'la place pour beaucoup de monde et on n'est pas obligé d'faire un classement. Moi j'aime pas Steevie Ray vaughn, c'est dire...



c'est pas Claiderman le meilleur guitariste du monde???


----------



## Nobody (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> clapton, ça restera un mystere pour moi.J'ai jamais compris pourquoi on en avait fait un génie de la six cordes.Certes, c'est une pointure, comme des dizaines de shredder, musiciens de studios ou autre qui sévissent ça et là le monde de la musique, mais au dela de ça y'a quoi?
> Layla, wonderful tonight, i shot the sheriff...la période cream...bof bof...le seul morceau potable qu'il ai fait, c'est sunshine of your love...mais c'est tout.
> je l'ai vu en concert en dvd, c'était navrant...



Faut replacer tout ça dans son contexte historique.

Dans l'Angleterre du début des années 60, il y a d'un côté les Beatles et tout le Liverpool sound, et de l'autre, le blues, importé presque 10 ans auparavant. Propagé par les tournées de l'American Folk Blues Festival, enseigné par les vieux maitres noirs américains tout heureux de trouver une audience, un public blanc qui les aime et les respecte. Tous les musiciens d'alors font et refont inlassablement les plans de guitare de Big Bill Broonzy ou de Muddy Waters.

Certains se sont d'ailleurs étonnés à la vue de la guitare électrique de Muddy. Comment? On pouvait faire du blues pur et dur sur un instrument amplifié? Mais les amoureux du blues, moins bornés que le public folk, n'en voulurent pas aux joueurs électriques venus de Chicago et c'est ainsi qu'Eric Clapton se jeta dans la mêlée.

Il avait entendu pas mal de choses à la radio, et dans sa tête, comme dans celle de nombreux guitaristes, l'harmonieux mélange du blues et du rock s'opérait. On imagine mal, en effet, un courant blues pur et dur, guitare sèche en bandouillère, se développer dans le même monde que celui des Beatles, ouvert à toutes les expériences, prêt à toutes les folies.

Clapton se joint aux Yardbirds en '62. Ils jouent dans des petits clubs et il faut se faire un nom. Surtout quand on commence juste après le départ des Stones du même club: le Crawdaddy. C'est là que Clapton se forge sa légende. Les surnoms de "God" (désolé DocEvil) et de "Slowhand" en référence à son style coulé, c'est dans ce contexte qu'il les conquiert. Il avait son public, ses fans. N'oubliez pas que nous sommes entre '62 et '64. En '64, les Yardbirds sont d'ailleurs encore très fidèles au blues, ce qui les amène à tourner avec... Sonny Boy Williamson (si si  ). Et quand il quitte les Yardbirds, début '65, Clapton rejoint John Mayall qui, selon lui, correspond tout de même davantage à l'esprit du blues tels que le jouent les maitres du genre. Après, il y aura Cream et puis la déchéance...

Je sais, c'est compliqué de se remettre dans cette époque. La fin des sixties est davantage connue. Il y a plus de documents. D'ailleurs, en ce qui concerne les Yardbirds, qui étaient avant tout un groupe de scène, de leurs prestations scéniques filmées, il ne reste qu'une courte séquence dans le film "Blow Up" d'Antonioni. Le choix du réalisateur, d'inclure les Yardbirds comme représentants du courant musical, dans ce film qui est un hommage à cette période, indique quand même l'aura musical, la profonde influence de ce groupe. Et Clapton y a été pour beaucoup. Même si c'est Beck qui est à la guitare et Page à la basse dans la séquence de "Blow Up".

Alors, oui peut-être qu'en tant que compositeur il n'aura pas été d'une grande régularité ni d'une grand inspiration. Il n'en reste pas moins que ses talents de guitariste ont contribués grandement, à l'époque, à faire évoluer la musique. Et rien que pour ça, il mérite le respect.


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Après, il y aura Cream et puis la déchéance...


Il y a encore Blind Faith et surtout Derek & The Dominos avant la déchéance...


----------



## Nobody (30 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore Blind Faith et surtout Derek & The Dominos avant la déchéance...



Oui, cette phrase est à prendre toujours en réponse aux posts cités où il n'était question que de Cream et de déchéance. 
Donc, chronologiquement, les mots cités se mettent dans l'ordre: Cream, déchéance. Il y en a bien d'autres à placer sur sa ligne du temps, bien sûr.


----------



## Patamach (30 Décembre 2005)

Clapton.
j'écoutais ca quand j'avais 16 ballais.
Avec le recul seul Cream tient la route et encore ... trop proche d'Hendrix et en même temps très loin de sa folie créatrice.
Les meilleurs guitaristes jouent du "jazz" (Charlie Christian, Wes Montgomery, Derek Bailey, ...) ou ne savent pas bien en jouer et foutent le bordel (Sex Pistols, Sonic Youth, Stooges, ...)
Un cas à part: Television (Tom Verlaine & Richar Lloyd)


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Clapton.
> j'écoutais ca quand j'avais 16 ballais.
> Avec le recul seul Cream tient la route et encore ... trop proche d'Hendrix et en même temps très loin de sa folie créatrice.
> Les meilleurs guitaristes jouent du "jazz" (Charlie Christian, Wes Montgomery, Derek Bailey, ...) ou ne savent pas bien en jouer et foutent le bordel (Sex Pistols, Sonic Youth, Stooges, ...)
> Un cas à part: Television (Tom Verlaine & Richar Lloyd)



Grossière erreur.

Hendrix n'était qu'une merde. Folie créatrice, mes couilles.

Il n'y a aucune gloire à crever comme un chien en s'étouffant avec du vomi.

Aucune gloire.

Musicalement parlant, y avait rien, que du bruit.

Clapton a eu une vraie démarche, c'est un vrai blueseux.

Et lui il est vivant, donc plus fort. 

C'est important d'être plus fort.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore Blind Faith et surtout Derek & The Dominos avant la déchéance...



Derek and the dominoes c'est la meilleure période, mais c'est grace à Duane Allman.

Par contre arretez avec la déchéance... Clapton il est anglais, les anglais la déchéance ils savent même pas comment ça s'écrit...


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

les sophismes de sonnyboy!
mozart est mort, clayderman vit toujours, donc clayderman est plus fort que mozart!...


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Grossière erreur.
> 
> Hendrix n'était qu'une merde. Folie créatrice, mes couilles.
> 
> ...


il a osé....
Clapton a pourtant maintes fois declaré qu'il avait jamais rien vu de meilleur que hendrix sur scene au marquee ...il se fend souvent d'une petite reprise de little wing en hommage a son idoooole, jimi...
j'vais devoir m'occuper de ton cas....
y vas y avoir du recadrage en 2006!....


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Clapton.
> j
> Les meilleurs guitaristes jouent du "jazz" (Charlie Christian, Wes Montgomery, Derek Bailey,


 et jimy page il faisait des claquettes?
-nan , les meilleurs guitaristes, ils jouent du classique ou du flamenco...les mauvais guitaristes classiques, ils jouent du jazz....et les autres, que le fondement leur échappe!
t'as entendu parler de segovia, paco de lucia?...ils jouent pas du jazz...
d'ailleurs, le jazz...c'est pas de le musique...c'est une répétition de musique...un boeuf entre virtuoses ....confondons pas miles davis avec richard wagner...la musique, c'est serieux.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> les sophismes de sonnyboy!
> mozart est mort, clayderman vit toujours, donc clayderman est plus fort que mozart!...



En l'occurence, il s'agit également d'un syllogisme. Contrairement à une idée très répandue, ce n'est pas toujours le cas.


----------



## Patamach (30 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Clapton a eu une vraie démarche, c'est un vrai blueseux.



Mouhahahaha
celle là c'est la meilleure de l'année.

si tu veux ecouter du blues jette une oreille du côté de Buddy Guy, Jimmy Reed, Lead Belly, Muddy Waters, Howlin' Wolf, Screamin' Jay Hawkins, John Lee Hooker ou même "Sonny Boy" Williamson.

Des vrais mecs du delta qui chantaient la misere et la revolte, pas un petit blanc bec de Londres qui a pondu 2 disques valables et qui le reste du temps a fourgué des wagons de musique insipide pour quinqua en mal d'emotions.


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

mdr...
ça..ça va l'enerver le sonnyboy....il va trompetter de nez et barytonner du cul!..j'vous l'dis moi...aux abris!


----------



## Patamach (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et jimy page il faisait des claquettes?
> -nan , les meilleurs guitaristes, ils jouent du classique ou du flamenco...les mauvais guitaristes classiques, ils jouent du jazz....et les autres, que le fondement leur échappe!
> t'as entendu parler de segovia, paco de lucia?...ils jouent pas du jazz...
> d'ailleurs, le jazz...c'est pas de le musique...c'est une répétition de musique...un boeuf entre virtuoses ....confondons pas miles davis avec richard wagner...la musique, c'est serieux.



Flamenco Ok mais classique connait pas.
Quant à ton appréciation du jazz elle m'etonne ... je vois mal Davis, Coltrane, Charlie Praker ou Sun Ra avoir renoncé au classique pour le Jazz ...


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaha
> celle là c'est la meilleure de l'année.
> 
> 
> ...



t'es sur que t'as déja écouté du blues?..le blues parle ni de misere ,ni re racisme, ni de révolte, dans la plupart des cas, le blues parle de cul, de femme, d'alcool, de fric...;
they're red hot...
et puis dire que clapton est un petit blanc.;(d'ailleurs pourquoi petit?) et que lui, vivant a londres ne pourrait trouver dans le blues un materiau lui permettant d'exprimer ses sentiments aussi authentiquement que jhon lee hooker , c'est en soit nier la portée universelle du blues...c'est en quelque sorte le mépriser...


----------



## Patamach (30 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur que t'as déja écouté du blues?..le blues parle ni de misere ,ni re racisme, ni de révolte, dans la plupart des cas, le blues parle de cul, de femme, d'alcool, de fric...;
> they're red hot...
> et puis dire que clapton est un petit blanc.;(d'ailleurs pourquoi petit?) et que lui, vivant a londres ne pourrait trouver dans le blues un materiau lui permettant d'exprimer ses sentiments aussi authentiquement que jhon lee hooker , c'est en soit nier la portée universelle du blues...c'est en quelque sorte le mépriser...



Entierement d'accord.
Je dis juste que Clapton n'a pas su capter ce feeling, en tout cas je ne le ressent pas.
Sinon blanc ou noir on s'en balance.


----------



## reineman (30 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Flamenco Ok mais classique connait pas.
> Quant à ton appréciation du jazz elle m'etonne ... je vois mal Davis, Coltrane, Charlie Praker ou Sun Ra avoir renoncé au classique pour le Jazz ...



c'était une métaphore...la guitare dite "classique", c'est beaucoup plus pointu que la guitare jazz...selon moi.
c'est un autre monde..


----------



## Patamach (30 Décembre 2005)

Bon sur ce je vais me passer un Aphex Twin.
Un grand bluesman.


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Décembre 2005)

les querelles de chapelle n'ont jamais rien amené de bon, et dans le pire des cas on en arrive à des guerres de religion...

Je ne vois pas d'interêt à des déballages de technicité s'il n'y a pas d'émotion derrière la musique qui est jouée... 
C'est là que se fait la différence entre un virtuose et un soliste. Le virtuose est un chiant savant élevé pour réaliser des prouesses techniques hors du commun. Le soliste est un virtuose qui apprend à jouer avec les sons de son instrument pour faire passer des émotions. Prenons l'esemple des pianistes. J'ai toujours adoré les séances de travail que Satie faisait faire à ses élèves. Ils devaient jouer un morceaux, le même pour tout le monde, mais en faisant ressentir un qualificatif que Satie leur donnait. "Avec mélancolie", "En s'invitant", "Marchant gaiement", "Coléreux" ....
*
Tout n'est qu'affaire d'interprétation!*

je me suis fait chier comme un rat mort en écoutant un guitariste jazz qui se masturbait le bulbe avec quelques notes et beaucoup d'effets... d'un autre côté je me suis envolé en écoutant le Köln Concert de Keith Jarret ou des enregistrement de Canonball Aderley... En guitariste jazz j'adore Kenny Burel. le flamenco, oui pourquoi pas, mais y'a pas que du bon non plus... et il n'y a qu'un pas entre flamenco et jazz. Paco de Lucia l'a souvent frachit... "Friday night in San Fancisco" ... j'adore ce disque!!!

Quelque soit le style on a du bon et du moins bon...  côté classique il y avait de grands compositeurs... et d'autres... ....par exemple, Wagner (que reineman a cité) ... ben son nom est resté... mais je ne trouve pas que son oeuvre vaille le détour...

mais ce n'est qu'une histoire de gouts...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> par exemple, Wagner (que reineman a cité) ... ben son nom est resté... mais je ne trouve pas que son oeuvre vaille le détour...



Essaye tout de même _Tristan und Isolde_.


----------



## reineman (31 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> . "Friday night in San Fancisco" ... j'adore ce disque!!!
> 
> Quelque soit le style on a du bon et du moins bon...  côté classique il y avait de grands compositeurs... et d'autres... ....par exemple, Wagner (que reineman a cité) ... ben son nom est resté... mais je ne trouve pas que son oeuvre vaille le détour...
> 
> mais ce n'est qu'une histoire de gouts...


ouais...le celbrissime friday night...mais néanmoins, c'est un pur flamenquiste...le gaillard...apres, il s'encanaille comme il veut...il joue pas 'jazz' ...
Sur wagner....peut etre aussi..tu connais pas , non? j'avais plutot l'impression que son écriture par leitmotiv entrelacé était une révolution  majeure dans la maniere de pondre une oeuvre musicale....révolution encore trop moderne pour notre époque peut-etre.
j'ai jamais entendu un musicien serieux dire que l'oeuvre de wagner ne valait pas le détour..enfin bref...pour moi, la musique est certes une question de gout, mais aussi, comme tous les arts majeurs...une question d'initiation.


----------



## reineman (31 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Essaye tout de même _Tristan und Isolde_.


nan parsifal...ensuite le ring... surtout das rheingold et gotterdamerung...apres le tristan...
le tristan est trop difficile a aborder pour un puceau en vague-nerfs


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais entendu un musicien serieux dire que l'oeuvre de wagner ne valait pas le détour..enfin bref...pour moi, la musique est certes une question de gout, mais aussi, comme tous les arts majeurs...une question d'initiation.



Nous y voilà, monsieur le sérieux donneur de leçon, monsieur le compétent (là, je crois que sonny l'aurait écrit autrement), il y a les artistes majeurs, et les mineurs.

Encore un qu'a rien compris. Tu connais la différence entre un artiste et un critique d'art ? Y en à pas, aucun des deux ne connaît rien à l'art, seulement, l'artiste, lui, il en fait, le critique, non.

il n'y a pas d'initiation possible, tu as la fibre de la création, ou tu ne l'as pas, mais elle ne s'apprend pas. En musique, tout ce qu'on peut apprendre, c'est la technique, ils sont nombreux, ceux qui la possèdent, beaucoup moins, ceux qui sont capables de créer, parce que ça, ça ne s'apprend pas.

Quant au public, c'est pareil, il y a les verbeux, qui veulent tout peser, mesurer, classifier, puis il y a ceux qui marchent au feeling, ils écoutent un truc, et ça leur plaît, ou non. Peu importe de qui c'est, peu importe si l'artiste maîtrise ou non la technique, quelque chose passe, c'est au niveau émotionnel, ça ne se discute pas, ça ne se critique pas, on aime ou pas, c'est tout.

Bien sur, là, je parle de l'art de faire de la musique, mais malheureusement, maintenant, beaucoup de (prétendus) musiciens maîtrisent surtout l'art de faire du pognon.

Quand au blues, le meilleur bluesman que je connaisse est un vieil haïtien qui n'a jamais rien enregistré, que personne ne connais, il ne joue que pour lui, mais quand il joue, il est sur une autre planète, et sa vieille Framus vaut toutes les Gibson de la terre. Et si t'as la chance de jouer avec lui, il t'emmène avec, sur l'autre planète, je le sais, j'y suis allé.

Celà dit, moi, j'aime bien Clapton.


----------



## Patamach (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celà dit, moi, j'aime bien Clapton.



C'est dommage.
Tres mauvaise conclusion.


----------



## reineman (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qu'a rien compris. Tu connais la différence entre un artiste et un critique d'art ? Y en à pas, aucun des deux ne connaît rien à l'art, seulement, l'artiste, lui, il en fait, le critique, non.
> 
> il n'y a pas d'initiation possible, tu as la fibre de la création, ou tu ne l'as pas, mais elle ne s'apprend pas. En musique, tout ce qu'on peut apprendre, c'est la technique, ils sont nombreux, ceux qui la possèdent, beaucoup moins, ceux qui sont capables de créer, parce que ça, ça ne s'apprend pas.


Tu te leurres l'ami...
Pese pas ce que j'ai pas compris...t'as pas les épaules pour porter mes nuages ...ni le briquet pour affronter mes ténebres..
-Les meilleurs critiques d'arts? ce sont souvent les artistes eux meme.
Que je me repasse  le nom des écrivains les plus fameux, je n'en vois pas un qui n'ait fourni à un moment ou l'autre de son oeuvre, un puissante critique du travail d'un pair. Meme chose chez les peintres, les musiciens...on est d'abord un mini critique d'art avant d'etre un artiste, forcément, logiquement...
-Et bien sur que si!...la créativité s'apprend...a condition de le vouloir.Le talent n'est pas inhé et dispensé par l'ancetre de la providence...on peut donc parler d'initiation, de... travail.
Rimbaud, génie précoce s'il en fut, emploie lui-meme ce mot de... travail...pour évoquer son experience littéraire...ça n'est pas anodin.
C'est quoi une fibre créative? ...Foutaise!..., Bohemiennerie!...Tarot de marseille et folies bergeres!...Pom Pom girl et tutu rose!...
La créativité est un travail, le 'génie' , une volonté...


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Décembre 2005)

Wagner est peut etre un génie au niveau de l'ecriture (meme si ce n'est pas vraiment l'adjectif qui se colle le plus à son nom) il n'en reste pas moins que qa musique ne me fait absolument pas vibrer. 

Mozart était un virtuose et un grand auteru, mais il n'en reste pas moins que Bac est le compositeur le plus révolutionnaire de son époque. Grace à lui la musique a fait un grand bon en avant.

Je ne prétend pas être un expert en la matière, je fais comme Pascal l'expliquait quelqu'un qui écoute et qui aime ou n'aime pas. Wagner j'aime pas, je trouve trop clinquant, trop brutal. Par contre Stravinski, Rimski-Korsakov, Dvorak, Bach, Vivaldi, Haendel, Schubert, Satie, Arvo Pärt ... (la liste n'est pas exhaustive) ... et bien oui j'adore.




			
				Reineman a dit:
			
		

> Et bien sur que si!...la créativité s'apprend...a condition de le vouloir.Le talent n'est pas inhé et dispensé par l'ancetre de la providence...on peut donc parler d'initiation, de... travail.



Là par contre je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Quelque soit ce qu'on veut faire, il suffit de s'en donner les moyens. On arrivera peut être pas à devenir une figure majeure de son art (ou activité), mais on a la possibilité de se donner les moyens d'aller loin.
On a pas d'oreille musicale innée (il y a par contre l'oreille absolue, et là ça aide bien) on éduque son oreille, et ça s'entretient.

Pour en revenir au Flamenco, c'est un musique qui sort des tripes, et les plus grands ne savaient pas lire une portée, d'un coté tu defends la technicité de Wagner (grand bien te fasse, mais elle me laisse de marbre), et une musique dont le fondement est le quotidien d'un peuple (comme le blues) et où la technicité n'est rien qu'un outil....Sabicas n'a jamais ecrit une seule partition et pourtant il était capable d'enregistrer un morceau de 3 guitares tout seul...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaha
> celle là c'est la meilleure de l'année.
> 
> si tu veux ecouter du blues jette une oreille du côté de Buddy Guy, Jimmy Reed, Lead Belly, Muddy Waters, Howlin' Wolf, Screamin' Jay Hawkins, John Lee Hooker ou même "Sonny Boy" Williamson.
> ...



Lui il me prend carrément pour un crétin.

On parlait de clapton là, kiki.

Donc je dis ce que j'en pense. Aprés ça veut pas dire que j'écoute ça. Je vais même pas te dire ce que j'écoute, tu mérites pas.

Et si JE dis que clapton est un vrai blueseux c'est que c'est vrai.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Entierement d'accord.
> Je dis juste que Clapton n'a pas su capter ce feeling, en tout cas je ne le ressent pas.
> Sinon blanc ou noir on s'en balance.




Justement c'est un des seuls blancs à l'avoir capté (avec moi...).


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> bon non plus... et il n'y a qu'un pas entre flamenco et jazz. Paco de Lucia l'a souvent frachit... "Friday night in San Fancisco" ... j'adore ce disque!!!



Je l'aime bien aussi...

Mais faut reconnaitre que ça ressemble un peu à :

_Moi je sais faire ça

Moi j'y arrive comme ça..

Attends t'vas voir... et comme ça tu sais le faire ?

Et là ?

Tiens vé celle là ?

ça te la coupe ça hein ?_

Mais bon si t'aimes la gratte, t'aimes ce disque..


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage.
> Tres mauvaise conclusion.



Pas du tout, je reste en accord avec mes convictions :



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe de qui c'est, peu importe si l'artiste maîtrise ou non la technique, quelque chose passe, c'est au niveau émotionnel, ça ne se discute pas, ça ne se critique pas, on aime ou pas, c'est tout.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au Flamenco, c'est un musique qui sort des tripes, et les plus grands ne savaient pas lire une portée, d'un coté tu defends la technicité de Wagner (grand bien te fasse, mais elle me laisse de marbre), et une musique dont le fondement est le quotidien d'un peuple (comme le blues) et où la technicité n'est rien qu'un outil....Sabicas n'a jamais ecrit une seule partition et pourtant il était capable d'enregistrer un morceau de 3 guitares tout seul...



Il a raison.

En fait quand c'est trop culturel faut pas trop parler. J'espère que c'est pas moi qui ai lancé cette discute.

J'ai lu trop de lignes sur sujet qui n'en mérite pas tant. Le jazz est presque mort, à cause des pisse froid qui analysent au lieu de bander.

Alors le blues laissez le ou il est. Nous en s'en occupe au quotidien, on l'arrose, on le joue, on le vit, et, et...

On vous emmerde.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Je sais pas si j'ai assez insisté sur le fait que j'aime pas du tout Hendrix ???

On me dit que oui....

Bien...


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il a raison.
> 
> En fait quand c'est trop culturel faut pas trop parler. J'espère que c'est pas moi qui ai lancé cette discute.
> 
> ...



Tu m'excites quand tu t'énerves.    

:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Arrête coquine !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence, il s'agit également d'un syllogisme. Contrairement à une idée très répandue, ce n'est pas toujours le cas.



C'est pourtant vrai.

Il est fort ce doc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Tu te leurres l'ami...
> Pese pas ce que j'ai pas compris...t'as pas les épaules pour porter mes nuages ...ni le briquet pour affronter mes ténebres..
> -Les meilleurs critiques d'arts? ce sont souvent les artistes eux meme.
> Que je me repasse  le nom des écrivains les plus fameux, je n'en vois pas un qui n'ait fourni à un moment ou l'autre de son oeuvre, un puissante critique du travail d'un pair. Meme chose chez les peintres, les musiciens...on est d'abord un mini critique d'art avant d'etre un artiste, forcément, logiquement...
> ...



Tu ne devrais pas être si modeste  

T'inquiètes pas pour mes épaules, ce que tu prends pour tes nuages n'est que la buée de tes casseroles, et la grisaille que tu appelle "mes ténèbres" (avec un "è", ignare) ne provoque chez moi qu'un léger attristement sur ton sort.

Non, la créativité ne s'apprend pas, c'est comme les yeux bleus, tu les a ou pas à la naissance. Aucune de tes méthodes de fourmi laborieuse ne te l'inculquera si tu ne l'a pas au départ, Par contre, c'est vrai qu'elle se cultive, et c'est là que le travail intervient. 

C'est la nature de ce travail qui fait la différence entre un Jimi Hendrix et un Alexandre Lagoya, en passant par tous les intermédiaires entre ces deux cas, que pour le besoin de la démonstration, on pourra qualifier "d'extrêmes", bien que ce ne soit pas tout à fait vrai (j'ai choisi ces deux noms, car nous parlions "guitare" au départ, n'est-ce pas).

Un autre guitariste de talent, José Féliciano, à dit un jour "Je ne suis pas un artiste, je suis un guitariste, un artiste crée, moi, je me contente d'interpréter".

Personnellement, je ne me considère pas non plus comme un créatif, je me contente aussi d'interpréter (moins bien que lui, d'ailleurs, ne rêvons pas), mais au moins, ça ne me monte pas à la tête. Je trouve que tu devrais mettre un béret, comme ça, au moins, quand tu prends la grosse tête, tu t'en aperçois.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

C'est *Jimi* Hendrix 

En attendant, l'année finit sportivement  Cool


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

En même temps, ça fait un moment qu'il a plus mal aux dents...

Donc jimi ou jimmy...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est *Jimi* Hendrix
> 
> En attendant, l'année finit sportivement  Cool



Merci Chaton, j'l'avais pas vu ! 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, ça fait un moment qu'il a plus mal aux dents...
> 
> Donc jimi ou jimmy...



Mais oui, mon grand, nous savons tous combien tu l'aime !


----------



## reineman (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne devrais pas être si modeste
> 
> Non, la créativité ne s'apprend pas, c'est comme les yeux bleus, tu les a ou pas à la naissance. Aucune de tes méthodes de fourmi laborieuse ne te l'inculquera si tu ne l'a pas au départ, Par contre, c'est vrai qu'elle se cultive, et c'est là que le travail intervient.


ah ok..donc la creativité c'est un legs génétique...c'est bien ça? 
tu le situes ou exactement sur le génome ?pasque les yeux bleus...on voit a peu pres comment ça marche...mais la créativité..j'ai eu beau scruter les caryotype, je trouve pas...
treve de baliverne, tous les humains naissent avec des 'imaginatives' pour employer le mot du moyen-age...comme tous les humains naissent avec des jambes, sauf exceptions.
Apres , ils inhibent cette capacité ou pas...c'est pas un don que t'as ou pas...sorcellerie !


----------



## reineman (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, ça fait un moment qu'il a plus mal aux dents...
> 
> Donc jimi ou jimmy...



moi perso, le blues.;avant j'en éoutais beaucoup...mais now, ca me casse les couilles...je trouve ca simple comme musique...repetitif...a la limite de la parodie....

Tu as le droit d'avoir un avis. C'est même un privilège. Mais essaye de nuancer ta façon de l'exprimer. La provocation faut réussir à la limiter un peu, et en te prévenant, je pourrai taper plus fort la prochaine fois  Je te remercie d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ah ok..donc la creativité c'est un legs génétique...c'est bien ça?
> tu le situes ou exactement sur le génome ?pasque les yeux bleus...on voit a peu pres comment ça marche...mais la créativité..j'ai eu beau scruter les caryotype, je trouve pas...
> treve de baliverne, tous les humains naissent avec des 'imaginatives' pour employer le mot du moyen-age...comme tous les humains naissent avec des jambes, sauf exceptions.
> Apres , ils inhibent cette capacité ou pas...c'est pas un don que t'as ou pas...sorcellerie !



Tu ne ressens pas une certaine gène éthique, à sortir des conneries comme ça ?


----------



## reineman (31 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Là par contre je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Quelque soit ce qu'on veut faire, il suffit de s'en donner les moyens. On arrivera peut être pas à devenir une figure majeure de son art (ou activité), mais on a la possibilité de se donner les moyens d'aller loin.
> On a pas d'oreille musicale innée (il y a par contre l'oreille absolue, et là ça aide bien) on éduque son oreille, et ça s'entretient.
> 
> Pour en revenir au Flamenco, c'est un musique qui sort des tripes, et les plus grands ne savaient pas lire une portée, d'un coté tu defends la technicité de Wagner (grand bien te fasse, mais elle me laisse de marbre), et une musique dont le fondement est le quotidien d'un peuple (comme le blues) et où la technicité n'est rien qu'un outil....Sabicas n'a jamais ecrit une seule partition et pourtant il était capable d'enregistrer un morceau de 3 guitares tout seul...


tu dis que wagner, tu trouves ça trop clinquant et trop brutal, c'est donc que forcément..ça te fait vibrer..apres, t'aimes ou t'aimes pas.
mais ce qu'il y a de profond chez wagner, c'est que tous ses opéras, sauf les trois premiers peut etre, sont une sorte de gigantesque résonnance ou 'raisonnance' du monde qu'il évoque...comme si j'étais une phrase musicale et que cette phrase musicale allait moduler en fonctions des autres phrases musicales que je rencontre...c'est une maniere totalement géniale de penser la musique je trouve.
quand au flamenco, c'est une musique pleine de technicité..j'ai jamais dit le contraire...meme si elle n'est pas solfegée la plupart du temps.ça n'y change rien.


----------



## reineman (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne ressens pas une certaine gène éthique, à sortir des conneries comme ça ?


 bah écoute..tu me dis que la créativité, tu l'as ou tu l'as pas...ça s'apprend pas.tu nais avec ou pas.c'est un don de dieu!.
faut savoir! c'est ihné ou c'est acquis...si c'est inhé c'est génétique, non?
sois logique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

En attendant, pour ceux qui pensent que Jimi n'était pas un visionnaire, je les invite à observer attentivement cette photo, qui a été prise vers 1967, je crois. Si si, observez bien ... Les motifs de sa chemise ! De quand datent les premiers CD, déjà ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> bah écoute..tu me dis que la créativité, tu l'as ou tu l'as pas...ça s'apprend pas.tu nais avec ou pas.c'est un don de dieu!.
> faut savoir! c'est ihné ou c'est acquis...si c'est inhé c'est génétique, non?
> sois logique...



Don de dieu, ce n'est sûrement pas moi qui ai dit ça ! Quand à in*n*é, je ne me souviens pas en avoir parlé non plus. Quand aux caractères acquis, ils ne sont pas tous le résultat d'un apprentissage, d'autres mécanismes entrent en jeux.

Je veux bien admettre ici que ma comparaison avec la couleur des yeux était inopportune, car c'est bien là un caractère inné. 

Pour la créativité, elle est acquise, c'est sur, mais pas par apprentissage, c'est beaucoup plus complexe que ça. Elle est le résultat de l'expérience globale de l'individu, et ne dépend donc pas que de lui. Toutefois, on ne peut exclure l'existence de "prédispositions", mais elles ne sont pas suffisantes, il y a autre chose, dont la nature précise n'a pu encore être cernée, mais dont on peut supposer qu'elle résulte d'une interaction complexe de l'individu avec son environnement , qui favorise plutôt l'épanouissement de telle ou telle facette de sa personnalité.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon et sinon ça va ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

Ça va, ça vient ! j'te fais pas un dessin !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, la créativité ne s'apprend pas, c'est comme les yeux bleus, tu les a ou pas à la naissance. Aucune de tes méthodes de fourmi laborieuse ne te l'inculquera si tu ne l'a pas au départ...





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la créativité, elle est acquise, c'est sur...



C'est ce que j'appelle avoir de la suite dans les idées...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que j'appelle avoir de la suite dans les idées...




Si tu lisais tout tu verrais que tu n'es pas le seul à proférer des âneries, moi aussi, j'en sors, mais je les assumes .


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

ça sera pas pire que le reste..

fait peter...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu lisais tout tu verrais que tu n'es pas le seul à proférer des âneries, moi aussi, j'en sors, mais je les assumes .



Dis-toi bien que si je devais me taper tous tes pauvres posts, je n'aurais plus assez d'anti-dépresseurs pour lire ceux des autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis-toi bien que si je devais me taper tous tes pauvres posts, je n'aurais plus assez d'anti-dépresseurs pour lire ceux des autres.



Encore un minus habens qui se prend pour un esprit supérieur, on est cerné, ces jours ci ! À mon avis, si tu avais un esprit sensé, c'est la lecture des tiens qui devrait te pousser au suicide. 

Bonne année quand même !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Allons allons messieurs !!!

Et l'amour dans tout ça ?

Ouvrez vous aux joies d'aimer, écoutez les oiseaux qui chantent, voyez ces arbres qui plient sous le vent, regardez ces deux caniches qui s'emboitent telles des petites cuillères !!!

Et tout ça bordel !!!

Sonnyboy n'est qu'amour !
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un minus habens qui se prend pour un esprit supérieur, on est cerné, ces jours ci ! À mon avis, si tu avais un esprit sensé, c'est la lecture des tiens qui devrait te pousser au suicide.



Y'a pas... Audiard avait raison, c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît : ça ose tout ! 

Bonne année mon cul !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Mais vous allez vous aimer les uns les autres bordel de merde ??


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy n'est qu'amour !
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Mais à quel prix ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Gratos... fils... gratos...

J'ai pas dit que c'était facile par contre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas... Audiard avait raison, c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît : ça ose tout !
> 
> Bonne année mon cul !



D'accord pour Audiard, d'ailleurs, y a qu'a voir ce que tu oses. Mais pour ton pare choc arrière, range le, on va croire que tu es l'homme aux deux visages. Puis, arrête de gratter, il y a longtemps que tu as touché le fond.

Un jour, tu comprendra que le problème des misanthropes, c'est que ce qu'ils détestent le plus chez les autres, c'est l'image qu'ils leur renvoient d'eux même. Ce jour là, tu ira mieux.

Te fatigue pas à me répondre, de toute façon, je ne serais plus là.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Et moi alors ???

Plus personne pour la touze ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi alors ???



À ton avis, c'était mon dernier fâché pour 2005 ou j'ai le temps de m'en faire un ou deux autres avant minuit ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Faut voir que tu n'es pas le premier venu dans le domaine...


----------



## anntraxh (31 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À ton avis, c'était mon dernier fâché pour 2005 ou j'ai le temps de m'en faire un ou deux autres avant minuit ?



Oui.

Tu peux le faire.


----------

